# NFL Rookie Of The Year? RGIII ? Russell Wilson ? Andrew Luck ? You Pick!



## HUGGY (Dec 12, 2012)

The race for NFL Rookie of the year is getting interesting

Two first rounders vs the lowly 3rd rounder.  

Right now RGIII has like 18 TDs 

Russell Wilson 20 TDs

Andrew Luck 18 TDs

OK I'm a homer and ya..Wilson is like 5' 10"  

Does Wilson stand a chance against these two well publicised rookie QBs?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 12, 2012)

OK let's look a little deeper into some meaningful stats going into week 15.  *TURNOVERS*


Andrew Luck      18 TD's  18 Ints  4 Fumbles  *22 turnovers*

RGIII                 18 TD's   4 ints   9 fumbles   *13 turnovers*

Russell Wilson    20 TD's  9 ints    2 fumbles   *11 turnovers*


Also Wilson has 6 game winning scoring drives.  The others ...not so much.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

RGIII Update Courtesy The Sporting News:

Robert Griffin III injury update: RG3 looks gimpy on practice throws
Published 22 hours and 20 minutes ago 
Associated Press ASHBURN, Va.Robert Griffin III high-stepped and moved laterally with barely a hitch as he stretched with his Washington Redskins teammates, then looked a little gimpy during throwing drills during the first part of practice. 

The league's top-rated passer was back on the field Wednesday, three days after spraining his right knee during an overtime win over the Baltimore Ravens. 

Griffin has a mild sprain of the lateral collateral ligament, the result of a hit by defensive tackle Haloti Ngata at the end of a 13-yard scramble late in regulation of the 31-28 victory. 

If Griffin is unable to play Sunday against Cleveland, fellow rookie Kirk Cousins will get the call for the Redskins (7-6). Washington has won four straight and sits one game behind the first-place New York Giants in the NFC East. 



If Griffen has lost his mobility... he is through as Rookie of the year.  The NFL is all about "what have you done for me lately?"

Take away his ability to get free from the constraints of the pocket and he is red meat.  His league leading passer efficiency goes bye bye.  The little chump passes like the bubble screen will get blown up.

Knee injuries are serious.  Playing him now is a bad move for the Redskins.  One bad hit and his career could be over.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

Andrew Luck faces the toughest test inthe last three games.  

Colts at 9 and 4 play the 11 and 2 Houston Texans twice.  Sandwiched inbetween in a game with Kansas City at Arrowhead Stadium..  Not a lock by any stretch.  When the Seahawks were in the AFC West we ALLWAYS had trouble playing in Arrowhead.

True the Cheeps are horrible this year with a 2 and 11 record ... 1 and 6 at home.

I can see the Colts easily going 10 and 6 for the season.  

It wouldn't be the second coming as Luck was advertised.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Lets see who gets his team to the playoffs

I think RGIII is carrying his team more than the other two


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see who gets his team to the playoffs
> 
> I think RGIII is carrying his team more than the other two



I agree.  Wilson barely played more than a half in Seattle's crushing of the Cards 58-0 last Sunday.

Now with a serious knee injury Washington has to be very carefull what they let RGII attempt.  

RGIII does have the easiest run out schedule with The Browns, Eagles, and Dallas.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 13, 2012)

RG3 is your rookie of the year


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> RG3 is your rookie of the year



If he can't tear it up with a gimp knee he loses what makes him elite.  Obviously I'm a Wilson homer but it would be tough to lose to Luck or Wilson because of a late season injury.  He in the passing efficiency leader but if he is stuck in the pocket without true mobility he will have a crummy last three games.  I smell sacks and ints and fumbles..which by the way he already has 9.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2012)

Stupid quarterback-centered awards!

No mention of Trent Richardson?  Doug Martin?  Alfred Morris? 

And that's just for offensive rookie of the year!

Of course a qb is going to win, I just find it annoying how quickly people dismiss any other position.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Stupid quarterback-centered awards!
> 
> No mention of Trent Richardson?  Doug Martin?  Alfred Morris?
> 
> ...



True

But this is the year of the Rookie QBs


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Stupid quarterback-centered awards!
> 
> No mention of Trent Richardson?  Doug Martin?  Alfred Morris?
> 
> ...



There are a pile of excellent rookies in this years crop no doubt.  Thing is as always has been the QB handles the ball on every offensive snap.  If the QB is great then the team has a chance to succeed...if he is not...no matter how great the other players the team sucks and nothing much else matters.

This year there are three truly outstanding rookie QB's.  THAT also adds to the narrative for a popular and compelling story line.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> OK let's look a little deeper into some meaningful stats going into week 15.  *TURNOVERS*
> 
> 
> Andrew Luck      18 TD's  18 Ints  4 Fumbles  *22 turnovers*
> ...



I was wrong about the number of game winning drive by Luck...  He is tied at 6 with Wilson.

4 fourth quarter comebacks, 6 game-winning drivesAge is Years-Days  ·  Glossary  · SHARESHARE [X]  · Embed  · CSV  · PRE  · LINK  · ?
 Passing Rushing  
Rk Year G# Date Age Tm  Opp Result Cmp Att Cmp% Yds TD Int Rate Y/A AY/A Att Yds Y/A TD Notes 
1 2012 2 2012-09-16 23-004 IND  MIN W 23-20 20 31 64.5% 224 2 0 107.5 7.23 8.52 4 21 5.25 0 GWD 
2 2012 4 2012-10-07 23-025 IND  GNB W 30-27 31 55 56.4% 362 2 1 81.0 6.58 6.49 6 24 4.00 1 4QC / GWD 
3 2012 7 2012-10-28 23-046 IND @ TEN W 19-13 26 38 68.4% 297 1 1 89.5 7.82 7.16 6 28 4.67 0 4QC / GWD 
4 2012 8 2012-11-04 23-053 IND  MIA W 23-20 30 48 62.5% 433 2 0 105.6 9.02 9.85 1 5 5.00 0 GWD 
5 2012 12 2012-12-02 23-081 IND @ DET W 35-33 24 54 44.4% 391 4 3 70.8 7.24 6.22 3 33 11.00 0 4QC / GWD 
6 2012 13 2012-12-09 23-088 IND  TEN W 27-23 16 34 47.1% 196 1 2 50.6 5.76 3.71 5 7 1.40 0 4QC / GWD


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2012)

Depending on how the end of the season goes, between the 3 I would go with RGIII.  I think it's very close between him and Luck.  Luck has a 2 win team primed to make the playoffs and still with a chance to win the division, despite the Texans being tied for the best record in football.  RGIII has an amazing passer rating, better mobility than the other two, and has just impressed me a bit more when I've watched him.

Wilson, while he's been great for the Hawks and improving steadily as the year has gone on, I think just has a better team around him which gives him an easier road to success.  Barring suspensions of their CB's, Seattle has one of the best defenses in the league.  The running game with Lynch being the same Skittles-munching beast from last year is strong.  With Pierre Garcon healthy again for the Skins, Wilson probably has the weakest receiving corp, but he is still able to lean on other aspects of the team more than Luck or RGIII, who both have teams with weak defenses (and the Colts don't run all that well, either).  

As a Niner fan, I just hope that Kaepernick can grow into the QB position as well as any of these three.  It really is a great year for rookie QB's and offensive rookies in general.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Depending on how the end of the season goes, between the 3 I would go with RGIII.  I think it's very close between him and Luck.  Luck has a 2 win team primed to make the playoffs and still with a chance to win the division, despite the Texans being tied for the best record in football.  RGIII has an amazing passer rating, better mobility than the other two, and has just impressed me a bit more when I've watched him.
> 
> Wilson, while he's been great for the Hawks and improving steadily as the year has gone on, I think just has a better team around him which gives him an easier road to success.  Barring suspensions of their CB's, Seattle has one of the best defenses in the league.  The running game with Lynch being the same Skittles-munching beast from last year is strong.  With Pierre Garcon healthy again for the Skins, Wilson probably has the weakest receiving corp, but he is still able to lean on other aspects of the team more than Luck or RGIII, who both have teams with weak defenses (and the Colts don't run all that well, either).
> 
> As a Niner fan, I just hope that Kaepernick can grow into the QB position as well as any of these three.  It really is a great year for rookie QB's and offensive rookies in general.



Interesting that 22 turnovers by Luck.. 18 ints and 4 fumbles doesn't concern you.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Overall, it's been a great year for QBs

Brady and Peyton Manning lighting it up like they were in their prime

Luck, RG3, Wilson having MVP calibre seasons


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on how the end of the season goes, between the 3 I would go with RGIII.  I think it's very close between him and Luck.  Luck has a 2 win team primed to make the playoffs and still with a chance to win the division, despite the Texans being tied for the best record in football.  RGIII has an amazing passer rating, better mobility than the other two, and has just impressed me a bit more when I've watched him.
> ...



When he's had the offense thrown on his shoulders in his rookie season, throwing for over 40 attempts a game I believe, and has led a team that won 2 games the previous season to 9+ wins, no, I wouldn't be overly concerned with those turnovers.  It's not optimal, but not entirely unexpected considering the circumstances.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been astonished that some of the national stories compare Wilson to Tom brady... but they use this years stats for Brady completely ignoring that Wilson is a rookie.  The only reasonable measure would be Brady's SECOND year because he wasn't good enough to start more than one game.

Year Team               G   Att  Comp  Pct  Att/G  Yds Avg Yds/G TD TD% Int Int% Lng 20+ 40+ Sck SckY Rate 
2012 New England Patriots  13 495 319 64.4 38.1 3,833 7.7 294.8 29 5.9 4 0.8 83T 43 6 20 135 104.2 

2011 New England Patriots  16 611 401 65.6 38.2 5,235 8.6 327.2 39 6.4 12 2.0 99T 71 14 32 173 105.6 

2010 New England Patriots  16 492 324 65.9 30.8 3,900 7.9 243.8 36 7.3 4 0.8 79T 53 9 25 175 111.0 

2009 New England Patriots  16 565 371 65.7 35.3 4,398 7.8 274.9 28 5.0 13 2.3 81T 43 12 16 86 96.2 

2008 New England Patriots  1 11 7 63.6 11.0 76 6.9 76.0 0 0.0 0 0.0 26 1 0 0 0 83.9 

2007 New England Patriots  16 578 398 68.9 36.1 4,806 8.3 300.4 50 8.7 8 1.4 69T 56 15 21 128 117.2 

2006 New England Patriots  16 516 319 61.8 32.2 3,529 6.8 220.6 24 4.7 12 2.3 62T 46 8 26 175 87.9 

2005 New England Patriots  16 530 334 63.0 33.1 4,110 7.8 256.9 26 4.9 14 2.6 71 59 9 26 188 92.3 

2004 New England Patriots  16 474 288 60.8 29.6 3,692 7.8 230.8 28 5.9 14 3.0 50 52 10 26 162 92.6 

2003 New England Patriots  16 527 317 60.2 32.9 3,620 6.9 226.2 23 4.4 12 2.3 82T 44 8 32 219 85.9 

2002 New England Patriots  16 601 373 62.1 37.6 3,764 6.3 235.2 28 4.7 14 2.3 49T 37 3 31 190 85.7 

*2001 New England Patriots  15 413 264 63.9 27.5 2,843 6.9 189.5 18 4.4 12 2.9 91T 32 6 41 216 86.5* 

2000 New England Patriots  1 3 1 33.3 3.0 6 2.0 6.0 0 0.0 0 0.0 6 0 0 0 0 42.4 

TOTAL 174 5,816 3,716 63.9 33.4 43,812 7.5 251.8 329 5.7 119 2.0 99 537 100 296 1,847 97.0 

Note that Wilson is on track to do better statistically than Brady in his SECOND year.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 13, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Stupid quarterback-centered awards!
> 
> No mention of Trent Richardson?  Doug Martin?  Alfred Morris?
> 
> ...



They aren't being discounted but when you have three rookies playing at such a high level at the hardest position in football (and arguably in all of sports) what the RBs are doing just doesn't compare.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 13, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Overall, it's been a great year for QBs
> 
> Brady and Peyton Manning lighting it up like they were in their prime
> 
> *Luck, RG3, Wilson having MVP calibre seasons*



No, they aren't.  Damned good seasons, yes, but I'm not willing to step into the "MVP caliber" zone.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 13, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> I've been astonished that some of the national stories compare Wilson to Tom brady... but they use this years stats for Brady completely ignoring that Wilson is a rookie.  The only reasonable measure would be Brady's SECOND year because he wasn't good enough to start more than one game.
> 
> Year Team               G   Att  Comp  Pct  Att/G  Yds Avg Yds/G TD TD% Int Int% Lng 20+ 40+ Sck SckY Rate
> 2012 New England Patriots  13 495 319 64.4 38.1 3,833 7.7 294.8 29 5.9 4 0.8 83T 43 6 20 135 104.2
> ...



Brady and Wilson are completely different QB's.

And 2001 was basically Tom's first year.

Bill didn't take the reigns off him until some point in the 2002 season.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 13, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid quarterback-centered awards!
> ...



I disagree.

I think since the league has become more and more pass oriented, the achievements of the rookie running backs is perhaps more impressive than it would have been in the past.  In a league of running back by committee, multiple 5000 yard passers, rules designed to protect quarterbacks and receivers but not running backs, to have two rookies be featured backs and be as successful as Richardson and Martin have been, on teams that aren't great, definitely puts them into consideration for OROY to me.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Overall, it's been a great year for QBs
> ...



I agree and dissagree.  Brady and Payton Manning are in the lead for *MVP *but one has to include Luck and Wilson in that catagory depending on what happens in the playoffs.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2012)

Andrew Luck has taken the same 1-15 team or 2-14 team, whichever, and turned them into a playoff team, I can't see any other rookie doing that.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I've been astonished that some of the national stories compare Wilson to Tom brady... but they use this years stats for Brady completely ignoring that Wilson is a rookie.  The only reasonable measure would be Brady's SECOND year because he wasn't good enough to start more than one game.
> ...



Who knows how good any rookie QB could be or could have been.  Believe it or not Wilson did not start out with a free reign.  Corroll spoke to that this week in his Wednesday press conference.  He praised his third round pick as having done the work that he was way ahead of what anyone could have expected and has been given far more leeway in his playcalling in the last couple of games and Wilson has responded better to the new responsibilty with more steady play than could have been hoped for.  The Loss in Miami was as much play calling,(by the Seahawk Offensive co-ordinator) as not and the win in Chicago with TWO winning drives was pretty much all Wison checking off and taking the team straight down the field on his shoulders.

PS:  Brady's 2002 QB rating at 85.7 was lower than in 2001 at 86.5.  Wilson is cruising along with 97 is rating with Brady and rg3 currently around 105.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Andrew Luck has taken the same 1-15 team or 2-14 team, whichever, and turned them into a playoff team, I can't see any other rookie doing that.



There was something odd going on in Indianapolis...I didn't follow it real close but just by the numbers I wouldn't call the Colts a 2-14 team ....They were certainly not a 2-14 team just the year before THAT.  I think they just dumped a whole season into the garbage to get Luck.

Were they a 2-14 team with Manning?  No of course not.  Calling them a 2-14 team and "this is a big miracle" is bullshit.  They had EVERYTHING in place.  A typical 2-14 team is not lacking just the QB.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 14, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Luck has taken the same 1-15 team or 2-14 team, whichever, and turned them into a playoff team, I can't see any other rookie doing that.
> ...



Not sure about Baltimore, but in Indianapolis, Manning and now Luck are the difference, that team built a team around the QB, that's why they won so many games and not playoff games.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



My bad... I still have a hard time with teams going to other cities.  I agree that the team was built around Manning ..but it wasn't a complete overhaul or anything when Luck stepped in.  The kid is great ..no doubt about it.  BUT what if he was drafted by an HONEST 2-14 team that didn't have all of the rest of the pieces....like let's say a decent offensive line? He certainly wouldn't enjoy the success he has had.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 14, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Rating schmating 

Brady won titles in three of his first four years as a starter.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



What are you smoking?  Brady played one game in his rookie year, 2001 .  He won MVP in 2007 with a rating of 117.2.  He won his second and last in 2010 with a rating of 111.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 14, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> The race for NFL Rookie of the year is getting interesting
> 
> Two first rounders vs the lowly 3rd rounder.
> 
> ...



You only list TD. I will admit it's a tough call and if any of the 3 got it I wouldn't be upset. They are all deserving, but the Colts were supposed to be so bad they were discussion they wouldn't win even 1 game and this was going to be a bad season for the fans, yet they clinched a playoff seat. RJ3 has been insane. While his ground game is amazing, he doesn't rely on it. His arm is just as dangerous. Might be the scariest QB in game. Wilson has the stats on his side and 8-5 record, but Seattle was supposed to be decent.

If I had to go with one it would have to be Luck. Before the season there were talks that the Colts might be the worst team ever and they are 9-4 and one more win away from heading to the playoffs. That has be taken into consideration.



However, I would probably want RJ3 for the long run over Luck. He is so deadly with his arm and legs, best combo you could ask for!

Doug Martin should also be considered! What he is doing is insane!


----------



## skipper (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a Wilson homer too but does anyone think that RB Adrian Peterson would have a chance if he breaks Eric Dickerson's single season rushing record?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

skipper said:


> I'm a Wilson homer too but does anyone think that RB Adrian Peterson would have a chance if he breaks Eric Dickerson's single season rushing record?



MVP is contingent on what value the player is to the team and does that value exceed the value of other great performers to their teams.  But that is just the first qualifier.  I have rarely seen a crappy team or one that did not make the playoffs get an MVP for their team.

The award is chosen by a vote of players and sports writers.  That tilts the ballot towards players that are in or near large media centers.

Wilson and Dickerson are at a definite dissadvantage.  BUT if Adrian overtakes Dickersons total and somehow(I bite my tongue) Wilson leads tha Seahawks to the Superbowl(I don't think a true rookie QB has ever even PLAYED in a Super Bowl.. then it should be a very interesting ballot.


But then this thread is about NFL Offensive Rookie of the Year.


----------



## skipper (Dec 14, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

skipper said:


> Oops!



Not a problem...

I'm dreaming that Wilson wins all three!    MVP, ROY, SBMVP

I don't ask for much..


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 14, 2012)

Are the votes for these awards taken before or after the SB?  I was under the impression they are really more regular season based.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Are the votes for these awards taken before or after the SB?  I was under the impression they are really more regular season based.



The "Honors" are given the night before the Super Bowl.  Obviously the SB MVP will be decided at the end of the game.

NFL.com | Honors


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Are the votes for these awards taken before or after the SB?  I was under the impression they are really more regular season based.



Playoffs don't count...but they should


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Are the votes for these awards taken before or after the SB?  I was under the impression they are really more regular season based.
> ...



If Wilson will prevail he must play this weekend and the next two like someone slapped his mother!!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 14, 2012)

No news is good news???  Carroll had a press conferense today just before the team got on the plane and he diden't mention Wilson once  !!!!  WTF ??????


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 15, 2012)

Tommorow is going to be huge for Wilson. The Bills sheduled a "home" game in Toronto.. That was dumb.  Luck will be tested big time going into Houston just after losing to the Patriots.

Rg3 ...not so much he is through for the season.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 16, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Tommorow is going to be huge for Wilson. The Bills sheduled a "home" game in Toronto.. That was dumb.  Luck will be tested big time going into Houston just after losing to the Patriots.
> 
> Rg3 ...not so much he is through for the season.



As far as I've heard RGIII was possible to play this week until yesterday.  He may play again, and the Skins still have a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2012)

Colts, Skins losing at halftime  20-10  Houston  14-10 Browns..RG3 not playing


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Tommorow is going to be huge for Wilson. The Bills sheduled a "home" game in Toronto.. That was dumb.  Luck will be tested big time going into Houston just after losing to the Patriots.
> ...



Don't take it personal but I hope SF loses it's next two games...


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 16, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Hah!  I'm sure you do. 

Two very very tough weeks for my Niners.  It's like the playoffs before the playoffs.  I'm a bit more worried about the Pats, but that's just because I think a Seattle/SF game is more likely to be close until the end.  The Pats just have a scarier offense and could go up big early if the Niners D isn't playing it's best.  Both of the games are going to be damn hard to win.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2012)

*OMG!!!!!!!

RG3  WHO???

WILSON with a 137.4 QB rating in first half with three rushing and 1 pass TD's*

Seahawks lead 31 to 17 at the half.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 16, 2012)

Another blowout win by the Hawks.  It's scary how much they and the Niners are built along the same lines.  Punishing defense, great running game, mobile quarterbacks (with Kaep in particular, although Smith is also surprisingly spry).  I hope both teams make the playoffs, no one will want to play them.  Even if you win, you're going to hurt afterwards.  

If I'm lucky the Hawks are tiring themselves out and will gas during the Niner game next week!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 16, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Another blowout win by the Hawks.  It's scary how much they and the Niners are built along the same lines.  Punishing defense, great running game, mobile quarterbacks (with Kaep in particular, although Smith is also surprisingly spry).  I hope both teams make the playoffs, no one will want to play them.  Even if you win, you're going to hurt afterwards.
> 
> If I'm lucky the Hawks are tiring themselves out and will gas during the Niner game next week!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm just curious....  If the SF fans are as Ga-Ga over Kaepenick as many Seattle fans are over Russell Wilson..??????????

Lotta bromance goin on up here in the Emerald City... 

Russell Wilson's effective movement & pinpoint ball location on the run - Field Gulls

Danny, you sexy bitch. Nice work.
by Blake Whitney on Dec 18, 2012 2:38 PM PST reply actions   5 recs 

thank ya kindly 
Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 18, 2012 7:06 PM PST up reply actions   
Wow 
This was excellent thank you
by seahawk81 on Dec 18, 2012 2:58 PM PST reply actions   1 recs 

gracias! 
Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 18, 2012 7:06 PM PST up reply actions   

One of the most important details regarding Wilson's scramble ability is also where he throws the ball. Note how in all three examples Danny has provided regarding Wilson&#8217;s placement compared to the line of scrimmage &#8211; it&#8217;s always either exactly at the line or it&#8217;s very close to it.

This holds the defenders to make a decision at the last possible second in either defending Wilson from scrambling or him from passing, which incidentally also opens up a lot of holes in the coverage. Adding on to the fact to this illusion is that Wilson always scrambles like he&#8217;s about to throw, and rarely does he tucks the ball in until he fully commits, which helps again in the disguise because the defenders can&#8217;t guess.

Sincere apologies for the lack of analysis lately. I just realized that laptops are not waterproof.

by Mike Chan on Dec 18, 2012 3:03 PM PST reply actions   6 recs 

Great point. He seems to be so fundamental all the time. 
Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 18, 2012 7:06 PM PST up reply actions   
The fake point downfield, to an imaginary reciever/blocker while he's scrambling outside 
is awesome
by Starts on Dec 18, 2012 8:03 PM PST up reply actions   
That's advanced awareness... that's not the kind of attention to detail that I want to see in an opposing QB. 
by Delmuir on Dec 19, 2012 9:04 PM PST up reply actions   

Cool! I like the comparison. 
Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 18, 2012 7:05 PM PST up reply actions   

I can't even look you in the eye right now, Danny. At one point you took on the shape of a unicorn.

You're not wrong.
by jhmg16 on Dec 18, 2012 3:16 PM PST reply actions   12 recs 

All I can say is 'rec'd' 
and go hawks

Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 18, 2012 7:05 PM PST up reply actions   

go hawks 
Victory needs no explanation, defeat allows none.
by Corax --Nevermore-- on Dec 18, 2012 7:52 PM PST up reply actions   
Has anyone ever considered that his height might actually be beneficial to him? I mean when you think about it most of the guys on our line are around 6-3 and wider than Wilson if he is wandering around in the pocked where the spy, or a pass rusher can not really see him with ease doesn&#8217;t this give him added time and an extra first step on his defender too? I mean he is faster than most guys and is pretty smart. I think his height might play to an advantage because while he may not be able to see all the field a lot of the defense probably can&#8217;t see him either.
by Spencer Vail on Dec 18, 2012 3:30 PM PST reply actions   4 recs 
It could very well be 
I was at the game on Sunday, and there were times when the line stood up and we couldn&#8217;t see Wilson at all. It couldn&#8217;t have been our vantage point, but we never had that issue with Fitz.
by Cashews! on Dec 18, 2012 5:34 PM PST up reply actions   

Also his height helps him hide his hips when looking off a WR 
So he can set his feet one way while facing another, pump fakes and then rotate to where his feet are already set. I can&#8217;t find a picture of him pump faking but look in the games. His feet are set to one completely different direction than his torso and then he swivels and delivers.

There, I said it, wear a condom.
by Built2Spill on Dec 18, 2012 10:50 PM PST up reply actions   1 recs 

Great article, Danny! 
Wilson is going to be my fantasy quarterback for years to come and I don&#8217;t care if I have to overpay. I love this kid.
by bobbyj0708 on Dec 18, 2012 3:46 PM PST reply actions   

Great article, I think his ability to pass like that on the run also helps his running outside the pocket as well 
Coupled with his sick nasty pump fake. In one of his rushes he pump faked the fuck out of a Bill defender and waltzed in for the easy score
by ungoreatstefan on Dec 18, 2012 3:46 PM PST reply actions   1 recs 

He takes some really nice juke steps in his running that gets defenders into the wrong gaps - it's part of the reason he was so untouched all day on his runs 
I was thinking about breaking this down.

Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 18, 2012 7:07 PM PST up reply actions   
That's a really nice skill for a quarterback 
I&#8217;d like to see RW keep from getting hit as much as possible. Lengthen that career, kid. I want to see you in Seahawk blue for the next fifteen years.
by robbbbbb on Dec 18, 2012 8:23 PM PST up reply actions   

Russell Wilson is a Mini Cooper. 
Put him in a rally race, he&#8217;ll tear up the field.
by iheartjavelinas on Dec 18, 2012 3:50 PM PST reply actions   

Exactly 
Kaepernick is a Corvette, Wilson&#8217;s a WRX.

"Me and Earl walked up to him and said, &#8216;We&#8217;re greater than you. We&#8217;re better than you. You&#8217;re just a man &#8212; we&#8217;re a team.&#8217;" 
-CB Richard Sherman
by Greetings from the Lord Humongous! on Dec 18, 2012 3:56 PM PST up reply actions   1 recs 

Ahhhhh I love STI's. 
by Stay Off the Flowers on Dec 18, 2012 3:57 PM PST up reply actions   2 recs 
Do you prefer gonorrhea or chlamydia? 
by ShibbyHibby on Dec 18, 2012 4:18 PM PST up reply actions   2 recs 
Yes. 
by LAdirt on Dec 18, 2012 5:11 PM PST up reply actions   

Did you just combine STD and UTI? 
by Stay Off the Flowers on Dec 18, 2012 6:42 PM PST up reply actions   
No an STI is a sexually transmitted infection. 
So it could be something that isn&#8217;t going to be with you forever. Example: Crab lice.
But also includes STDs.
by Southhill Seahawk on Dec 18, 2012 7:49 PM PST via iPhone app up reply actions   2 recs 
Thank you. 
by ShibbyHibby on Dec 18, 2012 8:48 PM PST up reply actions   

The more you know 
\star and rainbow in space
by Stay Off the Flowers on Dec 19, 2012 6:00 AM PST up reply actions   

Having been rear-ended in my 2011 Hennessey CTS-V by a WRX 
And replacing it w/ a new Vette GS, I&#8217;m not sure I like this comparison. Can Wilson be the GM product and Kaep the Subby?

thanks.

Go Hawks!
by GnarlyHawk on Dec 18, 2012 7:03 PM PST up reply actions   

Really great read 
One thing that I really like about Wilson is the impressive zip he gets on balls with little wind-up or arm motion. I&#8217; thinking specifically of the times when he&#8217;s escaped pressure, on the run and gets rid of the ball at the last minute sending the ball upfield ~20-30 yards with just a flick of his wrist. This

The other thing that I really like about the guy is his pocket presence and functional speed. He doesn&#8217;t look fast (I think he was clocked at 4.4s at one point) but he has all the quickness he needs to outrun guys. While I like Kaepernick for his downfield running threat, it seems like Wilson can stay ahead of pursuing DEs while keeping his eyes downfield pretty regularly. Kaepernick can run or throw but Wilson can do both on the same play (and change his mind a couple of times in the middle).

"Me and Earl walked up to him and said, &#8216;We&#8217;re greater than you. We&#8217;re better than you. You&#8217;re just a man &#8212; we&#8217;re a team.&#8217;" 
-CB Richard Sherman
by Greetings from the Lord Humongous! on Dec 18, 2012 3:52 PM PST reply actions   

Thanks sir. 
RE: the windup, that&#8217;s a good point &#8212; he doesn&#8217;t take much time to get the ball out once he&#8217;s decided to throw it &#8212; that&#8217;s a very Rodgers-esque trait &#8211; not saying he&#8217;s Rodgers, obviously, but one thing about AR is when he&#8217;s out moving around, he just whips the ball around with very short, compact motion. I can see a little of that with wilson.

Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 19, 2012 7:13 AM PST up reply actions   

OHMYGODDANNYJUSTSAIDHEWASRODGERS! 
by Stay Off the Flowers on Dec 19, 2012 8:35 AM PST up reply actions   2 recs 

About the windup... 
When he really does step into one, that&#8217;s pretty impressive as well! I yelled &#8220;Holy FUCK!&#8221; on the Sidney -down-the-middle touchdown earlier this year, before I even saw who he was throwing to or where it was going. All based off the way RW stepped into that throw. I don&#8217;t remember how far that travelled in the air, but I knew it was going to be amazing just from his effort. And goog gawd what a BE-A-UTIFUL pass that was!
by Tigloki on Dec 19, 2012 10:10 AM PST up reply actions   

To quote Cyndi Lauper... 
&#8220;&#8230;beatuifuuulll like a raaaiinnnbowww!&#8221;
by Tigloki on Dec 19, 2012 10:35 AM PST up reply actions   

Here is my weekly "hey where's the gif of" post 
Hey where is the gif of Russell Wilson schooling Mario Williams with pump fakes and stutter steps? Like just straight embarrassing him. That was some &#8220;best quarterback alive&#8221; shit.

You're not wrong.
by jhmg16 on Dec 18, 2012 4:06 PM PST reply actions   

Would love to get one of Earl Thomas taunting Spiller (2nd Quarter, iirc) 
Superb camera work.

- "It's magic, it's tragic, it's a loss, it's a win"

- "Eric Gelinas for Calder !" 
by Elektrostal_Kid on Dec 18, 2012 6:22 PM PST up reply actions   

*paging nate dogg! 
Field Gulls | Follow @FieldGulls

by Danny Kelly on Dec 18, 2012 7:07 PM PST up reply actions   1 recs 

Ok, boss. 
by Nate Dogg on Dec 18, 2012 8:42 PM PST up reply actions   3 recs 

I'll keep an eye out for it when I do the retrospective. 
by Nate Dogg on Dec 18, 2012 9:40 PM PST up reply actions   

Remember what quarter? 
by Nate Dogg on Dec 18, 2012 8:43 PM PST up reply actions   

No but I commented on it at 3:34pm pacific. 
You're not wrong.
by jhmg16 on Dec 18, 2012 8:58 PM PST up reply actions   

In the gamethread 
You're not wrong.
by jhmg16 on Dec 18, 2012 8:59 PM PST up reply actions   

Like so? 
by Nate Dogg on Dec 18, 2012 9:35 PM PST up reply actions   19 recs 

You are amazing. 
Thanks.

You're not wrong.
by jhmg16 on Dec 18, 2012 9:37 PM PST up reply actions

Just filthy 
by Zack on Dec 18, 2012 9:48 PM PST up reply actions   

I can't stop staring at this. You're not wrong.
by jhmg16 on Dec 18, 2012 9:48 PM PST up reply actions   6 recs 
Me either. 
I&#8217;m not sure if it&#8217;s unconscious or what, but the guy has a degree of body control that blows me away. He&#8217;s not fast, he&#8217;s not particularly strong, but he puts down about two wiggles and most defensive players seem to go &#8220;um, uh, what, dur&#8230;&#8221; and that&#8217;s that.
by djafrot on Dec 18, 2012 11:32 PM PST up reply actions


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know what other Niner fans think; I don't frequent message boards or anything like that, and I've never been to California (or anywhere on the West Coast) in my life. 

Me, I'm.....satisfied with Kaepernick so far.  He is clearly not as experienced as Smith, he has some more risk involved, but I think his upside is certainly higher.  Bigger arm, more mobile, and for whatever reason, the Niners seem to be more willing to let him take chances down the field.

It may or may not work out, but I do understand the decision to keep him as the starter.  Especially after the terrible 3 int dud Smith put up earlier in the year when he looked like his old self.

Still, I worry that Kaep's inexperience will bite us in the ass come playoff time.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 20, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> I don't know what other Niner fans think; I don't frequent message boards or anything like that, and I've never been to California (or anywhere on the West Coast) in my life.
> 
> Me, I'm.....satisfied with Kaepernick so far.  He is clearly not as experienced as Smith, he has some more risk involved, but I think his upside is certainly higher.  Bigger arm, more mobile, and for whatever reason, the Niners seem to be more willing to let him take chances down the field.
> 
> ...



I thiink SF losing in Seattle will be a blessing for the 9ers and Kaepernick.  The intensity and the noise will be a preview of what Playoff games are like for your new QB.  

Wilson is the top rated QB in the entire NFL in the last 6 games. That is why I'm sure we will win at home.

As good as he is, Kaepernick, he has never been in a stadium louder than standing next to a jumbo jet engine as tested db levels.  Your Kaepernick will not be able to hear himself think and the read option or the "pistol" which requires verbal signals barked by the QB.  They will have to switch to hand signals as many teams have done but it will be new for your new QB.  I've heard from players that they can't even hear the plays called in the huddle.  WE also beat the Pats this year and we had a much easier time of it than the 9ers did.  Oh...that's right ...they played us here in Seattle...where we are undefeated this year.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what other Niner fans think; I don't frequent message boards or anything like that, and I've never been to California (or anywhere on the West Coast) in my life.
> ...



It's definitely one of the toughest stadiums to play in in the NFL.  Luckily, even with a loss on Sunday, the Niners can still win the division by beating Arizona and assure that they won't have to go back.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 20, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I like that we will probably win against your team Sunday night because it will ensure a 1or 2 wild card and send us to WA DC or the Giants for our first playoff game....and NOT Green Bay or ....Chicago if they squeek in.  I relish a game in DC pitting RG3 or Cummins...Cousins..or whatever his name is..against Wilson.

Go Wilson!!!...


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2012)

This weekend is HUGE for ROY consideration...

Just as stoked as possible 

And just sayin.....


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mU-YSk32I]glenn frey - the heat is on video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 24, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> This weekend is HUGE for ROY consideration...
> 
> Just as stoked as possible
> 
> And just sayin.....



RW 4 TDs ...his most...  one behind the rookie record of 26..   Oh MY!!!!


----------



## elvis (Dec 24, 2012)

I think Wilson will be overlooked.  No one pays attention to Seattle.  See Steve largent.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 24, 2012)

elvis said:


> I think Wilson will be overlooked.  No one pays attention to Seattle.  See Steve largent.



It's just on my wish list...  Imagine if he doesn't get it and Luck or RG3 do and somehow he crushes Redskin spirit with a massive blow out in playoffs and in some bizzar world meets Lucky Luck in SB and wins 50-0 in front of the world..  

Just a thought...


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2012)

Luck is overdoing Cam's records.
No matter who wins, they are three of the best rookie QB's in a long time.


----------



## elvis (Dec 24, 2012)

Chris Sabo vs Mark Grace....


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 24, 2012)

elvis said:


> Chris Sabo vs Mark Grace....



"Spuds"...?????...  You are demented!


----------



## elvis (Dec 24, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Sabo vs Mark Grace....
> ...



Sabo won because of the fucking goggles.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 24, 2012)

elvis said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Hey!  anything "Pit Bull" related...I'm all over it!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 25, 2012)

Note to ROY voters.  Lots of yards is great.  TDs wins games..

Just sayin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> The race for NFL Rookie of the year is getting interesting
> 
> Two first rounders vs the lowly 3rd rounder.
> 
> ...



Your forgetting about RG3.No way would I give it to Luck but Rg3 has been equally as impressive.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The race for NFL Rookie of the year is getting interesting
> ...



Ya..if fewer TD's and three times as many fumbles is equal..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2012)

I wasnt aware of that fact.Knowing that now,I dont know how the hell he doesnt get it now especially since unlike Rg3,there were no expectations put on him and he wasnt expected to be an impact player  unlike Luck and Rg3. They'll probably give it to RG3 though since he is the big name player and he is in a big city.You know how they always ignore those small market city players.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 27, 2012)

It isn't looking good for Wilson.  The pro Bowl selections just came in and Seattle got hozed big time.

Looks like the East Coast Media Mutual Admiration Society fix is in.  

I'm OK with it actually.  We are used to being ignored and snubbed by the major media centers.

This year we have a team that is so dominating that we will just take the Lombardi Trophy on the field with our play.

It would be nice to get some deserved recognition handed over graciously.  Fuck it.  No refs preferances will be enough to deny the Seahawks this season.  Seattle will have even more incentive to crush all opponents and obsticals to and through NO.

They will look like the thieves they are when the SB MVP and the LT are handed to Wilson and Carroll and our players in the only contest that matters this season and the forseeable future.

Against all odds is our comfort zone.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 27, 2012)

The pro bowl is always full of bs picks.  It's as much popularity contest as it is an indication of player skill and impact.

It was also brought up, and I suppose it may have had an impact, that the corners not getting picked could have to do with their suspensions.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> It isn't looking good for Wilson.  The pro Bowl selections just came in and Seattle got hozed big time.
> 
> Looks like the East Coast Media Mutual Admiration Society fix is in.
> 
> ...



The Giants had two Pro-Bowlers last year

Didn't make a difference in the playoffs


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> It isn't looking good for Wilson.  The pro Bowl selections just came in and Seattle got hozed big time.
> 
> Looks like the East Coast Media Mutual Admiration Society fix is in.
> 
> ...



yeah once they get to at least the title game they will HAVE to acknowledge them next year when they make the playoffs again.That would be crazy for RG3 or Luck to win it all.those two havent faced the likes of Tom Brady,Aaron Rodgers, and other top elite quarterbacks and beat them this year.Sure The Redskins beat Eli Manning and The Giants but thats not impressive.The Giants are an entirely different team this year than last year.This is the not the same NY Giants team from last year.The way they been playing this year late in the year even,you wouldnt think they were superbowl champions last year.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 28, 2012)

RG3 and Andrew Luck are great.  They have both lived up to the hype.  

Russel Wilson is a phenom.  He is the best rookie that ever was.  When he breaks the rookie TD count Sunday he wil be alone in that catagory.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm thinkin screw the ROY award..It will just be an East Coast popularity contest.  

What Wilson will do instead is take the Seahawks to the Super Bowl...win it and become the first rookie to not only get his team as QB to a Super Bowl ...but win it and be awarded the MVP.  He will make those that chose on a good public relations campaign look retarded.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 29, 2012)

If RG3 loses against Dallas he will not win the AP ROY....if

Wilson loses to the Rams..

Wilson will be ahead if he does a 50 pt dance on St Louis..and if

Andrew Luck fails to crush the Texans.


----------



## Harper (Dec 30, 2012)

All three are great examples of rookies that have good heads on their shoulders, a lot of character, and are team focused. I personally like RG3 the most but I'd take any of the three and be happy with what would be on the field.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 30, 2012)

Harper said:


> All three are great examples of rookies that have good heads on their shoulders, a lot of character, and are team focused. I personally like RG3 the most but I'd take any of the three and be happy with what would be on the field.



I just recently started viewing the highlights of RG3 and Luck.  They were given teams that needed a QB so badly that the offenses were designed since spring training around and for them.  That is quite a luxury.  

Wilson was named starter just prior to the first regular game.  Matt Flynn, now are backup, was assumed to be the starter with Wilson carrying a clipboard as is usually the case when a team has a solid QB already.  That didn't give Wilson much one on one time with the starting offense as the season started.  His rise to "greatness" had to overcome being held back so he didn't melt down as a typical rookie does when given the reigns with little preparation.  He wasn't horrible or even bad as he started out.  He didn't make a lot of mistakes.  

Then Carroll cut him loose from the restraints as we were losing to Chicago late in the game.  Wilson did the impossible.  He managed to pilot the seahawks right down the field from inside the 10 to a TD tying the score and getting the lucky coin toss and the kick off again inside the 10 drove right down the field or the OT win.  Since then it has been three games and 150 pts to 30 for our opponents which included a good Bills defense and the mighty 9ers who had just beat the Pats up in NE in a shootout.  

This game is crucial for Wilson as it is his last game this year in regular games to show what he can do as we head into the playoffs.  

The smart money says Seattle can't win on the road.  The same smart money said our 42-13 spanking of the 9ers was going to be a 1 pt game.

You can keep your smart money....I'm going with Wilson till the wheels come off.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2012)

Big show down in DC this weekend.  I guess after all the BS we get to find out who is really better head to head..  RG3 or Russell Wilson..  

This is a do or die walk not talk game.  The good news for RG3...he doesn't have to go far to go home.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 31, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Big show down in DC this weekend.  I guess after all the BS we get to find out who is really better head to head..  RG3 or Russell Wilson..
> 
> This is a do or die walk not talk game.  The good news for RG3...he doesn't have to go far to go home.



Of course, the fact is the two of them will never actually go 'head to head'.....


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Big show down in DC this weekend.  I guess after all the BS we get to find out who is really better head to head..  RG3 or Russell Wilson..
> ...



Maybe they will after the game...in the parking lot...ever think of that ??


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Big show down in DC this weekend.  I guess after all the BS we get to find out who is really better head to head..  RG3 or Russell Wilson..
> 
> This is a do or die walk not talk game.  The good news for RG3...he doesn't have to go far to go home.



Kind of like Magic vs Bird in their rookie year

May be the rookie who steals the show is Alfred Morris


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Big show down in DC this weekend.  I guess after all the BS we get to find out who is really better head to head..  RG3 or Russell Wilson..
> ...



The Celtics were my favorite BB team for a long time with Bob Cousy..Kevin McCale..then Bird.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jan 1, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> RG3 is your rookie of the year



nah luck is. Colts where god awful last year. He has real skill. 

I am waiting to see if RG3 goes the way of vick. 

Wilson is in seattle......shrug...


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 1, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > RG3 is your rookie of the year
> ...



Wilson goes home this weekend to play the Skins not far from Virginia which is where he was brought up.  I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't have a few fans cheering for him.

This will be a fascinating match up.  It will settle a lot of speculation on two levels. Who is the better QB under the same conditions?   Can Seattle indeed play well on the road or not when it is do or die?

The last time they played in a playoff game on the road it was in Chicago...and Hasselbeck had at least a dozen passes dropped in a cold and snowy game.  No excuses ...we played great defense and like a Jr High team on offense.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 1, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > RG3 is your rookie of the year
> ...



Luck isn't getting the nod when Both Wilson and RGIII are rockin' three digit QBR's and his is in the mid 70's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd go with RGIII or Wilson for ROY. But I think Luck will end up being the best by far.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 6, 2013)

What a great day in NFL football.  All three of the much hyped rookies will be on display.

All three will be tested ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOWPmIp1C7g]Eagles - Doolin Dalton/Desperado Reprise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 14, 2013)

In other news QB Russell Wilson throws for 385 yards yesterday...the most by any rookie ever in a playoff game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> In other news QB Russell Wilson throws for 385 yards yesterday...the most by any rookie ever in a playoff game.



And the Seahawks still lost.

I'll say I was impressed with Wilson. But he and RGIII will only be that good as long at their legs hold out. I'm telling you that Luck is the keeper of the group. He's the one that'll be mentioned in the same breath as Elway, Marino, Young.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 14, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > In other news QB Russell Wilson throws for 385 yards yesterday...the most by any rookie ever in a playoff game.
> ...



Wilson was better by far than all your previously mentioned QBs in their rookie years.  Wilson is setting all time records almost every time he takes the field.

Colin Krapernicle set an all time record the day before for a QB in a playoff game and the next day Wilson broke it.

Wilson set the record for an NFL comeback yesterday.  

All these records were available for TPM QBs to own..none of which did.

The great Robbie3G will probably never be able to fullfill his promise in that he didn't know he wasn't an NFL running back. Wilson didn't get hit yesterday.  

As for LuckyLuck his team sold the farm far into the future to get him and all the support players they could under the cap so don't be looking for Indyanyanyanoplis to be upgrading soon.  They will be one and done in the playoffs if they make it to the playoffs for at least 3-4 years.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



What record did Kaepernick set that Wilson broke?  I thought they played very different games and didn't notice any overlapping records.

I also don't think Wilson got any comeback record because they lost.  Usually I think those records are only if a team comes back from a certain margin and wins the game.  He ALMOST broke that record, but then the defense and coaching staff had a last minute brain fart and let Atlanta get close enough for the game winning fg.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 14, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong but I thought I heard the announcers say CK broke the combined passing and running playoff record at 444.  Wilson's was 445.

I don't know about the comeback record.  I read in the Seattle times that it was a record.  It will certainly be remembered by our opponents in the years to come.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You really wanna do a year by year comparison? So if Wilson doesn't throw for 5,084 yards and 48 TDs next season then Marino will have him beat? And Marino did that in an era in which receivers could get hit down field.

And Steve Young waited 6 years (mostly as a back-up to Montana) before he could even play. He was already 30 by the time he was a starter. Yet, you see him on all-time lists all the time, even though he played his main years after his prime! Even now, he's 169th on the all-time rushing list.

And you think what Kafernick and Wilson did was great? That's fine. But it was Steve Young who invented what they did. When he was in the USFL, he became the first pro player ever to throw for 300 yards and rush for 100 yards in a game.

And as for Elway. If you looked at his numbers, you wouldn't even think they were that impressive. But he didn't get to six Super Bowls and win two back to back Super Bowls in the twilight of his career because he was a slouch.

And my all-time favorite, Brett Favre, never even had a decent RB or great WR corps with the Packers and he still put up crazy numbers. And when he did team up with Adrian Peterson, they were only some terrible calls away from winning despite five freaking fumbles.

As for Luck. I didn't catch most of his games. He hasn't passed the eye ball test with me yet, despite having some great stat stuffer games. I just know that Indy dramatically improved with him and that he is probably the best QB I've seen at the college level in about 20 years. And since he has a pro build and great athleticism, I've prognosticating that he'll evolve nicely.

Again, I give Wilson credit. He is very polished as a QB and a person. And I really enjoyed watching him play. However, when a quarterback primarily relies on his legs, that's a red flag for me. You saw how weak RGIII became when he couldn't be a running QB.


fd


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2013)

Wilson had, what, 385 yards passing and 60 rushing in that game against Atlanta?  That is not a QB relying primarily on his legs.

We have years to go before we see if any of this year's rookies (or last year's) can get to the level of the great all-time QB's.  One good year isn't that unusual, it's sustaining that kind of success over a career that is important.  Of the three rookies, Wilson looks to have the best team around him to maintain a high level of success.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 15, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Wilson had, what, 385 yards passing and 60 rushing in that game against Atlanta?  That is not a QB relying primarily on his legs.
> 
> We have years to go before we see if any of this year's rookies (or last year's) can get to the level of the great all-time QB's.  One good year isn't that unusual, it's sustaining that kind of success over a career that is important.  Of the three rookies, Wilson looks to have the best team around him to maintain a high level of success.



He had to allude a lot of defenders with his legs and get out of the pocket. Also, his running makes it so that LBs can't commit as much to pass coverage. His legs are a crucial part of his formula right now.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Marino only had two great years.  1984 and 1986.  48 and 44 passing TD's his second and fourth seasons.  After those two years in Marino's rankings Wilson out performed Marino in just his rookie year with 26 reg season pass TDs  4 rush TDs and 3 pass and 1 rush TD in post season. 

Marino had 9 rush TDs in 16 years.  

If Wilson can play even ten years and average his rookie stats he will surpass Marino's 258 total passing TDs and get a combination rush and pass of 300 which would far exceed any QB in history.

Obviously Wilson has only played 1 season..but no rookie QB in the history of the NFL has done better.

And this thread is only about the 2012 rookie of the year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 15, 2013)

Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 15, 2013)

There has been a lot of talk about future durability of the recent crop of NFL QBs specifically Russell Wilson.

Ya ..ya..Luck will end up with the longevity ..why is that?  He got sacked 41 times in the reg season to Wilsons 33.

I haven't seen Wilson get hit on any of his runs beyond the LOS.  

He's smart..he slides when danger gets near.  I would be willing to bet that Andrew Luck is nursing more bruises from NFL season 2012 than Russell Wilson.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.



When Have I ever said Wilson is the greatest QB to have ever played the game?  You really need to lay off the hate "Dude" .

*This thread is only about rookies*.  Everyone in the whole damn country has admiration of Wilson's rookie year "Dude".

He has the best *ROOKIE* stats ever "Dude".  To say that is not an extra ordinary accomplishment is just willfully ignorant....."Dude".


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? *I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.



Duper, Clayton, Moore....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 15, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > *Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? *I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.
> ...



Did you find anything else interesting on pro-football-reference dot com? LOL I barely remember them even with you reminding me. In fact, Duper is the only one even ringing the bell. Don Shula was the only other notable on that team. LOL


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I used to be a big Dolphins fan in the 70's.  Lived part time in Pompano Beach from 75-80.  Actually met Larry Csonka in a bar and saved his life.  I was a pilot at the time...had places in PB..Boulder and Seattle.

Those kinda memories leave a strong impression.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Hell, I'm not a Dolphins fan and I remember Marino had the two Marks!


----------



## Decus (Jan 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.



Marino had talent but was not a great quarterback in the vein of a Bradshaw, Montana or others that can be mentioned. Alot was made of Marino's quick release, but the fact is that Marino hated to get hit and would scream at his O line whenever he got dirt on his uniform. He was more interested in having a long and profitable career than risking injury in the pursuit of a Super Bowl title. 

Duper and Clayton could catch just about anything Marino could throw in their direction. They took an ungodly amount of punishment to catch balls that other receivers wouldn't have attempted. The guys who really deserve the credit are sadly forgotten these days, but Duper was truly Super and Clayton simply unbelievable - whereas Marino was never as good as the quarterbacks who won the Super Bowl. And that is a fact.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2013)

Decus said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.
> ...



I think you misspelled opinion.


----------



## Decus (Jan 15, 2013)

I noticed that Gatsby does that from time to time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 15, 2013)

Decus said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.
> ...



I disagree completely. Marino had sub par wide-outs and if they took punishment it is b/c they weren't great at creating space. Also, I've never seen a QB that could more consistently throw 20 to 40 yard passes right on the money. So, it was more than his quick release. You put Marino on the Niners and he would have had plenty of rings.

Also, Marino was still pretty healthy and he left millions of dollars on the table when he retired.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.
> ...



Yeah seems like he has a reading comprehension problem or something. The thread title clearly says rookie of the year as in THIS YEARS ROOKIES. How the hell Dan Marino got brought in the discussion on THIS thread is nutty.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2013)

Decus said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name one WR Marino had off the top of your head? I can't even name any of his teammates off the top of my head. I know it's been a while and all; but he played with nobodies in a tougher era and put up great numbers. He threw for 5,000 yards in an era that 4,000 yards was amazing. I watched the guy play. He's arguably the greatest QB to ever play. To pretend Wilson holds a candle to him? Lay off the homer juice dude.
> ...



exactly.well said.gives standing ovation.


Yeah Marino when he got to the big game,he always choked everytime.After his rookie year when he set what was then an NFL record for most touchdown passes in a single season,he stunk up the joint in big games in the playoffs after that.Matter of fact I remember reading that from a non biased source here in Kc where I live when Marino was in the playoffs in 98 against the broncos they had a big article in there talking about that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 18, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Everyone has their biases dumbfuck. Ovate that.


----------

